# Esperanto: brunulo



## Luchjo

*Hola. En la siguiente lista de insultos me interesa establecer qué se entiende exactamente por "brunulo". ¿Es como quien dice "un facha" o podría aplicarse a un izquierdista también**?:*

"Ni pliriĉigu la vortaron de s-ro d-ro Lavojo per iom da insultoj por ofende alparoli aŭ priskribi homon: [...] faŝisto,* brunulo, *ruĝbrunulo (_pro reakciaj politikaj ideoj_)". (Cita de Vojaĝo en Esperanto-lando, lección 17, comentario 17).


----------



## Kaxgufen

Pardo? Morochito? Iomete malpli ol nigrulo?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

*bruna: *brown
*ruĝa*: red

* Brunulo (*ruĝbrunulo) could mean a follower of the brown (red-brown) ideology.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Christo Tamarin said:


> brown (red-brown) ideology.


kaj kio estas tio?


----------



## Christo Tamarin

Kaxgufen said:


> kaj kio estas tio?


I suppose it is Nazi. Both brown and red-brown could be German Nazi. Red-brown could also be Soviet. Faŝisto is Italian.


----------



## Cenzontle

Does this "brown" and even "brown _ideology_" refer to allude to the Brownshirts ("Braunhemden") of Nazi Germany (which Wikipedia redirects to Sturmabteilung)?
The association between "red" and communism, I think, is well-established and internationally recognized.
But is there a language or a culture in which "brown"—without any mention of "shirts"—has a strong relationship with fascism?
I'm surprised that Esperanto, in its cultural neutrality, is able to echo that relationship and expect it to be understood en la tuta mondo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cenzontle said:


> I'm surprised that Esperanto, in its cultural neutrality, is able to echo that relationship and expect it to be understood en la tuta mondo.


No es un tema del esperanto sino de los hablantes que calcan expresiones. Digamos que ruĝulo no debería significar comunista sino referir a un individuo con la piel completamente roja ("rojo como un tomate" diríamos por aquí). Es difícil erradicar estos hábitos mentales.


----------

